# conformation of potential horse



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this looks like a show bred horse.
I am sorry, but beyond the gorgeous color, I do not see this as a sturdy horse for running across country (eventing). as for competitive trail, brains and temperament matter more than conformation.

this horse has long legs, light on bone, weak gaskins, stands under himself in front, is pigeon chested , has a small hip , a hint of roaching in front of the SI area. not my cup of tea.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ick is all I can really say. His overall conformation is very weak and, with his shoulder being upright, his neck tying in so low, and the angles in his entire front end, I imagine he would struggle to get his knees up enough to _not _be a danger over fences.

Upright shoulder, low neck tie in, light bones, long back, roach back, flat croup, straight stifle, probably clubby on the left front...and he stands drawn up as if he were in pain.

I'd keep looking elsewhere.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree with the posters above. How old is he? In addition to the comments already made he also has something odd going on with his coupling, quite a flat croup and he has a short hip and is slightly post legged. I would keep looking.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't care for his conformation either.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a soft spot for quarters and paints! But unfortunately, like the above posters have said this guy won't be your eventing prospect. 

If you are looking specifically for a quarter horse though, don't give up yet! I do training, and entry level eventing with my paint!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Does anyone need a stand-in for fence posts?


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

He is 4 going to be 5 this year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow! I thought he was maybe 2! Very immature looking on top of all his structure issues.


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tryst said:


> Wow! I thought he was maybe 2! Very immature looking on top of all his structure issues.


In These pictures he was 2-3(showing)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

alright so i will keep looking, what do you all think of this guy


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I know nothing of conformation, but I'm a sucker for paints! 
Where are you finding all these flashy horses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

Rideordie112 said:


> Where are you finding all these flashy horses?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well i am looking on all of the east coast for a horse with a fairly decent budget so i can find the right horse


----------



## bchappy (Jan 7, 2014)

The second horse doesn't look too much better IMO, and again likely show bred. He is built downhill, maybe long backed (the picture is a bit angled so not sure), posty in the hind end, looks like he might be cow hocked but you'd need a picture from the rear to tell. His legs are light boned... overall I don't like him, I actually find him quite funny looking

His shoulder and colouring is nice, but that about all i like from those pictures. You'd need full body pics to get a better critique, as well as one on his front legs.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, by "competitive trail", do you mean something like this









Or are you talking about this


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If you're looking for an eventer why don't you look at eventers and/or horses bred to be eventers..


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

by competetive trail i mean ACTHA rides and JPRs


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

i forgot to mention he is a 2009 16.2 hand gelding, so he is only 4


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

In that case, especially if you're looking for a horse to cross over to eventing as well, I would really suggest you don't look at pleasure bred horses like the ones you've posted. They are bred to have very flat gaits with virtually no movement in the knees or hocks. Also, their necks are set so low to get that low headset that it's hard for them to get that front end "picked up". That will make it very difficult or even impossible for them to pick up their legs enough to safely navigate rough terrain or jumps.

If it was me, I would look for horses that actually had bloodlines and/or training for eventing; maybe a TB, an appendix, or warmblood cross. A decent eventing horse can easily do a competitive trail course, but a trail horse may not be able to transition to eventing.

As far as build goes, something that looked more like any one of these would suit your purposes better (these aren't sale horses, just random horses from a google search). Sure, they still have their faults, but generally speaking, they are better suited to eventing and CT.

Notice the differences between these horses and the ones you posted. These have shorter backs, stronger hindquarters, better legs, their necks tie in higher, etc.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance.. so more like the first pic posted??


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

google pinto eventing or paint eventing if you're stuck on a flashy horse..
Paint Eventing Horses for Sale
Pinto Eventing Horses for Sale

Fun & Safe All Rounder

Halter bred paints are not built for eventing. Honestly any "halter bred" I would stay away from... they are bred to look "pretty" not use.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Knight Zephyr Bars (A.K.A Zephyr OR "JEF"


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yogiwick said:


> Forgive my ignorance.. so more like the first pic posted??


Is this question directed at me? If so, which first picture are you talking about?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

No the OP, though you could answer it maybe lol.

The question that she answered (and I didn't understand the organizations she named) was which type of trail.

I assume she meant more the picture of outdoors wading through the stream than the indoors "show" environment.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, the ACTHA is about covering actual trails out in the open instead of in a "controlled" environment.
https://www.actha.us/


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

OP, you need a horse trained, or at least ABLE to go FORWARD. Halter horses and WP horses are bred and trained NOT to go forward. They basically pick their feet up(barely) and put them right back near the same spot. You need rear end conformation that allows overstride.

Nancy


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like the first horse, the bay and the last horse, the bay with the RF stocking the best as a sportshorse. MUCH more balanced and sturdy.


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

i am also going to see this guy tomorrow, it wouldnt let me copy the pics so here is the link

Classic Bay Eventing


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

well dang, that site requires flash!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

MUCH more in the right direction!

(Can I say how ADORABLE that name is?!!! Hi Froggy!!)

His descriptions sounds super nice and idk your style but may be just what you're looking for.

My only hesitation would be he's still relatively young and jumping pretty high.. I would be sure to ask at what age they started jumping and how high etc. It very well could be light work and just recently raised the height, but there are also people who will have him schooling 3+ as a 3 year old type so always good to ask.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, in the right direction. My only real concern with that guy, conformation wise, is how long his back is. It's _really_ long and relatively weak. He may have problems with a sway later on.

However, if you can keep him working correctly and using that back like he's supposed to, he should be okay. He looks like a real sweetie, let us know how it goes .


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sport Horse Conformation: Evaluating Athletic Potential in Dressage, Jumping and Event Prospects:Amazon:Books

I highly recommend the above book.

I have what my trainer calls "an eye for flash." The trouble is, I don't pay much attention to conformation or suitability. I let myself be blinded by beauty. 

I bought a flashy paint that was totally unsuitable for me. A year and a half later I was horse shopping again. This time, I went in with the stipulation that my trainer had to approve any purchase. I ruled out numerous buckskins, paints and Friesian Crosses just by showing my trainer pics and video. I recently bought a cute chestnut OTTB that we think will be perfect for me, and I couldn't be happier.

Good luck in your search and remember, flashy ain't everything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

it went fairly well today, he seems like a really nice guy but likes to take the longest spot on fences,and with me jumping a pony right now, i just have to get used to the bigger stride.

we are also looking at this girl on sunday, she is a 4yr almost 5 16 hand warmblood/Canadian sport horse
in these pics she is a yearling, i will try to get more up to date pics


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

another as a yearling


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's nice looking for a yearling but more recent pics are needed.


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

here are some more recent pics,not very good, i will get some tomorrow


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

This last one certainly the most promising.


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

here is a video of her 6 months ago before she went to the trainers where she is now and those pics were taken

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI2uP71pJGs&hd=1


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

alright, i got some conformation pics of her today.i rode her and even though shes pretty green i really lie her, she might the the one.hopefully my guy sells soon so i can get her


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Definitely wouldn't dream of eventing on him! He would probably break!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I Agree with the above. He doesn't seem very sturdy. But who knows, he may suprise you. This is the horse I event on: 
And we can also compete around 3'6 courses. He can go higher, I can't xD








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

^^^ really? He doesn't look that light boned to me. A bit long backed and fairly upright shoulder. I would guess he will still fill out a bit more. I don't see him being a world class eventer, but would think he could get around a lower level course ok if he has the mind for it.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't know, I mean I don't think he would break or anything, just not my preference for an eventer. 

But then again my gelding probably isn't ideal either. What he lacks conformation wise, he makes up in heart and bravery. 

And heart and bravery have a lot to do with how well a horse does around a cross country course. So this horse may do fine. 

I just wouldn't buy her, personally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

You seem to be a bit stuck on colour, pretty much all of the horses you have posted have been an "interesting" colour, rather than bay/brown/black/chestnut standard of most event type (Thoroughbred, Warmblood) horses.

A good, reputable breeder won't be breeding a horse because of flashy colour, but because of of decent bloodlines, conformation, proven records etc. Warmbloods and Thoroughbreds, the typical event horse, that is generally best suited to the job, did not have colour introduced into the breed until quite recently, and seems a bit of a fad, in my opinion.

Something like this is more like what you should be looking at, IMO - 2005 model, done a fair amount of training but still moldable, nice big stride, and clears the jumps with room and tidily.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I posted several horses that I found online that are colored and well built and proven eventers (similar to rideordie's guy)

There are horses that have potential and color... Potential needs to be the top priority and color needs to be a bonus, don't look just at horses with color. You aren't doing yourself any favors.


----------

